# CSX system map



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Here is a good site for track plans. If you have the room.

http://www.csx.com/index.cfm/customers/maps/csx-system-map/


If you know of any other maps like this pleas post a link.


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

Here is the Norfolk Southern map.

http://www.nscorp.com/nscportal/nscorp/map.html


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Whoa, great resources there.

I just zoomed in on a random area on the CSX map, and found this gem. some place called Henderson, maybe in Kentucky? (sorry, my US geography is terribad)










Using these resources, I can sorta see how good industry should be organised (sorta)


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

That is part of Henderson Kentucky. I just zoomed in on it as well... looks like a decent industrial area... would make a good layout


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Fallow the track east out of Charlotte to Hamlet NC. Just north of Hamlet is on of the biggest yards I have ever seen.


----------



## csxmandave (Dec 24, 2012)

Looks like I need to quit going to rocky mount an head to hamlet.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Southern said:


> Fallow the track east out of Charlotte to Hamlet NC. Just north of Hamlet is on of the biggest yards I have ever seen.


This yard looks similar to the Queensgate Yard here in Cincinnati. Both of them are major Hump Yards for CSX. 

Here is a photo of the Queensgate Yard, with Cincinnati Union Terminal located near the middle of the picture. Union Terminal looks similar to the Hall of Justice if you are familiar with DC Comics Superfriends. Just to give you an idea. Union Terminal also has "Tower A" which overlooks the yard and is open to the public.... The yard is located towards the western side of Cincinnati and is adjacent to Interstate 75 which is located on the right side of the photo. Cincinnati Union Terminal is the point of Amtrak as well, and was closed one year prior to it's 40th anniversary in 1972 for Passenger Trains. Amtrak still runs through Cincinnati. It was opened in 1933 and still has much of the 1930s/1940s art deco style in the Rotunda. It is now home to the Cincinnati Museum Center and the Children's Museum. At one point in the 1980s, it was almost closed down and torn down as well but the city decided to save it and reutilize the majority of the Terminal.


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

I bet that was a cool tower to watch the yard from.


----------

